# Electric shock



## Cazasjohnston (Jan 29, 2013)

can you get an electric shock from a live plug in a puddle of water outside in the ground, is that not earthed?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sure. you can get shocked from seeing your grandmother naked.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you mean a socket, not a plug the answer is yes you can get a shock. If a RCD was fitted it would cut down the risk immensely


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

If you like flow of electricity through you body, first start with minimal amperage and voltage. :blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

bennysecond said:


> If you like flow of electricity through you body, first start with minimal amperage and voltage. :blink:


Ever try one of them physical therapy shock belts?
That was cool. They kept turning it up until I said it hurt. When they maxed out they asked why I didn't complain, I told them why should I? I'm an electrician and the rest is history.


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

Had similar therapy for few months plus lasers. Not my game, did not like it.
But saved me from some butcher surgeon. Thanks God my Coach knew good sports doctor.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cazasjohnston said:


> can you get an electric shock from a live plug in a puddle of water outside in the ground, is that not earthed?


Certainly you can. The earth is NOT a path for fault current.


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely you get a shock, as there other sources also for delivering current. Earthing is not only the main aspect. Sometimes an unknown current flows through the socket and due to this anyone can easily get harmed.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

If you want a real blast,follow the drop from the POA to the OHSD, then locate the 11kV to 240-415V tranny,Shin up the pole and grab 2 of those primary 3 wires going in to the tranny,beats being high on crack or meth any day.


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

It's not only because of earthing. If you mean that the plug had been dropped in a puddle of water and you were trying to pick it up and got a shock, this is possible.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Certainly you can. The earth is NOT a path for fault current.


I would say it IS a path for fault current. It's just not SUPPOSED to be.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

boora2 said:


> If you want a real blast,follow the drop from the POA to the OHSD, then locate the 11kV to 240-415V tranny,Shin up the pole and grab 2 of those primary 3 wires going in to the tranny,beats being high on crack or meth any day.


cool comment, bro.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think OP should test it himself and report back.


----------

